# yet again........ more questionable items from same seller



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

How does Ebay let this person continue selling items like these? JESUS H.










http://cgi.ebay.com/Massachusetts-S...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- I see his history of items sold includes Troop specific plates!? Do people really buy this stuff??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup they do, this guy has been selling for quit a while some of his other seller names.

sugemio Feb-04-08 Present 
statepoliceplatescom Jan-02-08 Feb-04-08
sugemio May-03-06 Jan-02-08
popodawg Feb-18-06 May-03-06
mptbz Mar-27-05 Feb-18-06
soniab1999 Dec-21-03 Mar-27-05


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

WTF. Its one thing if he is selling mini plates (like the ones kids used to put on their bike with their names on them) that are totally useless. Like those Mini Lapel Badges. I actually have a Mini MDC Badge Pin. Anyhow HTF is anyone supposed to know that its not a real MSP plate if its slapped on the front of a wacker mobile? I doubt I would know it was real of fake if I saw the MSP plate on the unmarked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> Anyhow HTF is anyone supposed to know that its not a real MSP plate if its slapped on the front of a wacker mobile? I doubt I would know it was real of fake if I saw the MSP plate on the unmarked.


The "state trooper" plates are actually a new thing, so I think more people would question that than the blue municipal plate. That design hasn't changed a bit in probably 30 years or so.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_ I actually have a Mini MDC Badge Pin._

that's kinda cool. buddy's got an old MDC Emerald Society belt buckle. no harm in flying the old Met colors


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

there was a Hopkinton badge on there not to long ago..


----------

